# cuerdas de terreno



## Gisela

"cuerda" is a measure for land; not exactly but almost an acre.  For example, in Deeds of Purchase, the purchased property could be a parcel of land, measuring "25 cuerdas".  ¿Does anybody have an english translation for "cuerda(s)"??


----------



## jalibusa

Seguro que no estás hablando de "cuadra"? En mis conversores de magnitudes no aparece "cuerda".


----------



## cabazorro

Si existe como unidad de medida pero no conozco su traducción


----------



## cabazorro

Hola quizá sea “cords” desafortunadamente no tengo una referencia exacta para realizar alguna conversión con otra unidad para poder verificarlo, fuente “trigomometry tables and handy reference for engineers”,  en México es la medida de 625 varas cuadradas  para “vara” encontré una variedad de longitudes, para México 0.838m espero te ayude un poco.


----------



## abeltio

http://www.fs.fed.us/r8/caribbean/about/centennial_text_only_spanish.shtmlrencia

De donde: 

1 hectárea = 2.547 cuerdas

http://users.aol.com/JackProot/met/spvolas.html#area da unos datos interesantes.

Por lo que pude ver... hay algunas medidas de origen español como la: vara, que no tienen buena traducción y se usan en el idioma original.

¿Quizás se pueda dejar el original en castellano y poner el factor de conversión?

Bienvenida al foro.


----------



## cachobaff

Una cuerda son un poco mas de 400 metros cuadrados, son alrededor de 21 metros por 21 metros y si se refiere a area, tambien lo usan para distancia lineal.
Lo usan los campesinos de guatemala y sud de mexico. Son exactamente 25 varas por 25 varas.
no hay el termino en ingles.


----------



## vicdark

Dependiendo del país, el concepto de cuerda puede ser muy diferente, incluso en algunos es medida de longitud y en otros es medida de superficie.

Tal vez ésto te ayude.


----------



## cachobaff

lo usan de ambas formas en el mismo lugar, dependiendo del contexto lo dan a entender si hablan de area o distancia lineal.


----------



## cachobaff

Eso si, cuando compras un terreno el cual es inclinado, pagas por superficie medida, usan realmente una cuerda con un nudo cada 25 varas, cada vara son 33 pulgadas.


----------



## cachobaff

Gisela said:


> "cuerda" is a measure for land; not exactly but almost an acre. For example, in Deeds of Purchase, the purchased property could be a parcel of land, measuring "25 cuerdas". ¿Does anybody have an english translation for "cuerda(s)"??


 eres boliviana?


----------



## teatom

entonces ¿por qué no lo dejas con acre???


----------



## furqi24

hi 2 all.....


----------



## Cricondio

Gisela said:


> "cuerda" is a measure for land; not exactly but almost an acre.  For example, in Deeds of Purchase, the purchased property could be a parcel of land, measuring "25 cuerdas".  ¿Does anybody have an english translation for "cuerda(s)"??



Las medidas o la terminología de estas al igual que los nombres no se traducen, aunque las equivalencias sean iguales para diferentes términos.  Por ejemplo; una libra es 16 onzas, que es lo mismo que 1 pound equals 16 ounces.  Por esto que se utilizan más los símbolos que los términos.  

En cuanto a la cuerda, que es de origen griego, en PuertoRico tiene una equivalencia a 3,929 metros cuadrado.  Por su parte el acre, que es el término más utilizado en los EE.UU., continentales y en otros paises se conforma en 4,000 metros cuadrados


----------

